# Putting holes in Really Useful Box



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

I have in the past done a fair few tubs, i thought id ask around though what people find best for putting ventilation in tubs. I always use to just get a soldering iron and put holes in at random.

Was just wondering if people had any pictures on making them look a little bit tidier!

Cheers,


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

i have done the soldering iron thing, but i think drilling makes cleaner holes.


----------



## Rachael Grace (May 4, 2009)

We used a dremel, I know some use a soldering iron. And one person I know uses the proper viv vents which look very good. Hope that helps.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

I drill mine, no access to soldering iron. Easy enough job anyways. RUB's have little dotted parts on them at the corner parts, I drill them, so they're even and neat. xD


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i use a 3mm drill bit, and make a few layers around the top of the rub, i tried the soldering iron but it looked a bit messy the way the plastic melted.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

soldering iron for me, looks very neat in my opinion. Tried drilling but left it to rough for me.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I drill as no access to a soldering iron.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i drill, cos i like power tools.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

i used the soldering iron again lol too impatient..didnt put many in though due to it being a 50litre with some air space already


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

I did a couple yesterday . What I did was get a philips screwdriver and heat it over the flames on the gas oven . Then poke the holes through , took seconds and barely noticable fumes . Once finished I took a stanley knife blade and scraped off the bits of melted plastic that had formed around each hole . It looks very neat and tidy after doing that


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

drill with a bit of wood underneath to hopefully reduce the chances of cracking


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Soldering iron. Though i've not used one for making holes in RUBs, so I drilled it, plastic is thick enough for it to not crack...


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

one extra long metal BBQ skewer, one gas cooker and hey presto lovely neat holes :2thumb: 
the OH won't let me play with his power tools :lol2:


----------

